# Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide



## neuemmendorfer (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Teich-Fories,

will mich und vor allem meinen Teich auch mal vorstellen.

Ich heiße Ronny, bin 39 und wohne in der Lüneburger Heide. Wir haben uns im Februar ein Haus gekauft und nachdem Ende Juni das gröbste im Haus erledigt war, konnte es endlich mit dem Teichbau losgehen. Den Flachwasserbereich habe ich mit Spaten und Schaufel gegraben, erst dann kam der Bagger zum Einsatz.

 

Auch wenn es nur 1,60m Tiefe waren, so kam doch eine ganze Menge Lehm zum Vorschein, welcher im Garten verteilt und für den Bachlauf verwendet werden sollte.
Hier das Baggerergebnis:

 

Nachdem per Hand noch etwas nachgebessert wurde, wurde zunächst 300er Vlies und dann die 1,15er EPDM-Folie verlegt.

 

Es war nicht ganz einfach die Folie mit einem Gewicht von immerhin 200kg allein zu zähmen, aber ich habe gewonnen:

 

Als Bodengrund habe ich insgesamt 7 Kubikmeter gewaschenen Sand eingebracht. Danach sah das Wasser nicht sehr schön aus:

 

Mittlerweile ist der Teich glasklar, der Bachlauf fertig, der Teich bepflanzt und die ersten paar Fische haben auch schon Einzug gehalten (6 __ Silberkarpfen, 10 Goldorfen, 10 Bitterlinge und 10 Nasen)

 

Zu tun ist noch eine ganze Menge: Die Folie muss verdeckt werden (im Bachlauf mit Steinen, am Teichrand mit groben Kies) die Elektroinstallation muss noch gemacht werden (momentan mit Kabeltrommel) und die Terrasse samt Steg wird noch in Angriff genommen (gleich hinter der Brücke).
Zwischen Teich und Zaun entsteht noch ein Filtergraben aus zehn 90-Liter-Mörtelkübeln, welche mit echtem __ Schilf bepflanzt und von der Pumpe mitversorgt werden.
Mein eigentlicher Filter besteht aus zwei 200-Liter-Regentonnen. Die erste ist mit Filterbürsten und Schaumstoff und die zweite mit Lavasteinen gefüllt. Die Pumpe hat eine Leistung von etwa 10000l/h.
Das soll es erst mal gewesen sein. Neue Bilder folgen…


----------



## Mops (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo,

Gruß zurück aus der Lüneburger Heide . Schicker Teich. 

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Tomke (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo von der Nordsee!

Sehr schöner Teich! Wenn die Pflanzen sich dann so richtig breitgemacht haben, sieht´s bestimmt irre aus. Hätte ich auch gerne...

LG, Heike


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Ronny,
herzlich willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten.
Jetzt sind wir schon "3 Heidjer" hier
Dein Teich schaut bereits klasse aus,
viel Freude bei der weiteren Gestaltung.


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Ronny,
nicht ganz Lüneburger Heide, aber am " Rand " davon 
Da warst Du aber wirklich fleißig, zeig mal weiter Deine Fortschritte !!


----------



## neuemmendorfer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Danke für die nette Begrüßung! Logisch werde ich Euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## David K. (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Moin Ronny,

eine schöne Größe hat der Teich! Bin gespannt wie der sich entwickelt. Da es bei euch in der Lüneburger Heide im Schnitt ziemlichb kalt ist  geht ich mal davon aus, dass du eher Fische halten willst als zu schwimmen?

Gruß aus Bremen,
David


----------



## neuemmendorfer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Der Teich gehört den Fischen. Badegewässer haben wir hier genug. Ich war nur einmal drin um die riesige Seerose zu versenken.

Grün-weiße Grüße nach Bremen


----------



## grille (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo,
die Größe deines Teiches ist beeindruckend,das wäre ein Wunschtraum.Du hast ja richtig viel geleistet.Gratuliere.
Welche Fische willst du halten?
Ich wünsche dir noch viel Freude mit deinem Teich und freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder.
LG grille


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Ronny,
auch von der Deutsch/Französischen Grenze ein Herzliches
:Willkommen2
200 m² Teich, das ist ne Hausnummer. Hast Du den Aushub komplett verteilen können?
Dein Teich sieht toll aus. Schöne Anlage.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Danke! 200m² ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ist das Folienmaß. Sind dann wohl eher 150m² Wasserfläche...
Den Aushub habe ich komplett verteilt bekommen. Zum einen für Wall und für den Bachlauf, zum anderen habe ich hinter dem Wall (hintere Seite des Teiches) auf etwa 10m Breite eine schiefe Ebene gemacht. Quasi von der Spitze des Walls in einer Ebene bis zur Grasoberfläche und das ganze auslaufend bis zu 10m hinter den Wall. Hoffe es ist verständlich, was ich meine.

Zu den Fischen: Der jetzige Besatz an __ Silberkarpfen, Bitterlingen, Goldorfen und Nasen wird noch vergrößert. Dazu kommen noch Gründlinge und Goldeltritzen. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich mein Ziel, nur Biotopfische einzusetzen treu bleiben kann. Shubunkins finde ich schon recht attraktiv, allerdings nur mit ordentlicher Schwanzflosse, also nicht diese mit den Schleierschwänzen.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Liebe Fories,

fast zwei Jahre ist mein Teich schon alt und es wird an der Zeit mal wieder Bilder zu zeigen. Letztes Jahr war er nicht soooo zeigefreudig, da ich mit kümmernden Pflanzen und Fadenalgen zu kämpfen hatte. Fadenalgen habe ich noch reichlich im Bachlauf, aber da gehe ich mittlerweile sehr entspannt mit um, denn sie sorgen dafür, dass ich im Teich keine mehr habe. Das kleine hohe Häuschen im Hintergrund ist im übrigen Stronstation, Insektenhotel und UVC-Halter in einem. (Die UVC-Lampen liefen dieses Jahr nur 3 Tage). 

Liebe Grüße,

Ronny


----------



## Zacky (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

 ...gefält mir...


----------



## muh.gp (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Glückwunsch! Sieht echt Hammer aus! 

Der Bachlauf ist Klasse, vom klaren Wasser ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

hallo Ronny,
klasse schaut er aus, Dein Teich!
Die Bepflanzung kommt auch langsam in Gange.
Was hast Du an UW-Bepflanzung drin?
Wie hat sich die Fisch-Population entwickelt bei Dir?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Vielen Dank! 

@eva-maria: An Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich Wasserfreund und seit neustem __ Wasserhahnenfuß drin. Und einige Krebsscheren (keine Ahnung ob die als UW-Pflanzen gelten). Das sind bisher die einzigen UW-Pflanzen, welche meine Kois in Ruhe lassen, aber da kann noch einiges passieren. Letztes Jahr hatte ich schone Sumpfschrauben drin. Die haben 3 Monate Senker gebildet und sind wie wild gewachsen. Die haben die Kois innerhalb eines Vormittags komplett geschreddert....

Naja und die Population: Habe einigen Nachwuchs von den Bitterlingen und den __ Moderlieschen. Auch ein par wenige Sarasas, aber künftig wird da nichts mehr kommen, denn die Goldorfen sind doch einiges größer geworden und außerdem habe ich 2 __ Sonnenbarsche eingesetzt.

LG Ronny


----------



## behnelc (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Schaut sehr gut aus, gefällt mir!


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Moin Ronny,
ja, ja... die Koi... freßgierige Bande!
Wenn man ihnen ausreichend grünen Salat anbietet, lassen sie angeblich die Grünpflanzen im Teich in Ruhe.... ob diese Ansage so stimmt, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Wir haben keine "Wasserschweine"
2 __ Sonnenbarsche einzusetzen war mit Sicherheit eine sehr gute Maßnahme, sehe ich doch bei uns, dass man sich so Sarasa- und __ Shubunkin-Nachzucht hübsch kurzhält.
Dir weiterhin viel Freude an Deinem Teich!


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Nun, es war reine Langeweile und Zerstörungswut. Meine Sumpfschrauben hätte ich an Land wieder zusammenpuzzeln können. Gefressen haben sie eher __ Hornkraut, das bei mir kaum Überlebenschancen hat. Allerdings habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass das Interesse der Kois an Pflanzen nachgelassen hat, seitdem ich einen Mix mit Algenpellets füttere.

LG Ronny


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*

Hallo Ronny, 
schöne Anlage hat sich schon toll entwickelt und das ganz in unserer Nähe, nur 26 Km!!


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide*



neuemmendorfer schrieb:


> Danke! 200m² ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ist das Folienmaß. Sind dann wohl eher [B]150m² [/B]Wasserfläche...



Mal ganz unter uns, ( kannst ruhig sagen , boh, die ist gemein  ) 
hab doch recht !!


----------

